# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 35)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.


*What is ONE item that is in your tool collection that you cannot do without?*


----------



## Kevin

I would say my brain but it isn't a tool it's a tool box that is fairly empty. 

This is a tough one because you can't do much with any single tool unless you're talking turning. Then it would have to be a 
single gouge right. For flat work I couldn't do much without my jointer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Pencil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

key to get into shop..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

CA glue.

It's a proven fact that before CA was invented, nobody was able to turn a bowl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Probably my bandsaw. It's the first big piece of equipment I got, and the only one I had for a long time. I learned to do a whole lot with it, the most versatile one out there. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

WOW! Tough question. I'm taking this as if you had one tool to keep and the rest just disappeared.
I'd say my vertical milling machine. It's the el cheapo HF $700-800 special (now $1200) that I bought when I was trying to go out on my own with aftermarket paintball gun accessories. It paid for itself the first day that I used it for making gripframes. I can mill, drill and bore any wood, plastic and most metals on it and with different attachments that I've bought or made I can sharpen circular saws and planer knives, I can cut threads with it. One slow winter I even made a woodlathe attachment for it, which doubled as a horizontal honing machine.
BUT, if I'm picking this darned thing as my one and only to start over with, then I'm taking all my jigs, attachments, bits, endmills, taps, collets, vices, round table and the rest of the crap I have for it also, without them it's just a 1/2 ton drill press.
AND if I can't have that then I'll take my Leatherman. I carry it always and it's worth gold, heck I'd bet that thing could make a loaf of bread if a guy knew how to use it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> key to get into shop..



We were all betting you'd say broom and dustpan.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

I would have thought the lathe....everyone needs a good strong coffee table right?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415

Pickup truck ... Got my drivers license in one hope they carry my casket to grave site in the bed of one ... Brings all other tools and materials to shop ... Transports finished products to customers ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## justallan

Good call Wendell. Heck if it weren't for for old pick-ups and Boones Farm I don't believe I'd be here.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We were all betting you'd say broom and dustpan.



Need to go back and read the rules- that would be 2 things......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Mike1950 said:


> Need to go back and read the rules- that would be 2 things......


Now if they are still in the wrapper and clipped together (like in my house) wouldn't it still be one?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Now if they are still in the wrapper and clipped together (like in my house) wouldn't it still be one?



SHHHHH- that is how mine are- store easy that way....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm thinking I would have to say my gerber utility tool, it's like a leatherman, swiss army knife thing. That tool has saved my a$$ so many times. In fact I think I'm due for a new one, an upgrade if you will.


----------



## justallan

Greg, get the Leatherman. It's the same thing, but doesn't pinch the crap out of your hand when you slip with the pliers.


----------



## woodtickgreg

justallan said:


> Greg, get the Leatherman. It's the same thing, but doesn't pinch the crap out of your hand when you slip with the pliers.


I dunno, never had a problem with mine, never pinched me, just love it. But I'll look. I love my gerber.


----------



## Sprung

One tool? That's a hard one... Probably my bandsaw.

Or, if along the lines of a multitool, then my SOG Powerlock S60. Great tool - I love mine.


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> Greg, get the Leatherman. It's the same thing, but doesn't pinch the crap out of your hand when you slip with the pliers.



I had a Gerber as well as a Leatherman, I much prefer Leatherman. I'm with y'all, I always carry mine. Tony


----------



## justallan

@woodtickgreg, I almost think they are made at or real close to the same place. Both are excellent tools with great warrantees. I've slipped off something and pinched the inside of my hand between the handles on the Gerber so bad a couple times that I'm a little gun-shy of them now. I have 2 Gerbers sitting here somewhere to turn in for new ones that will probably be Christmas presents or something.
If there is a single thing wrong with yours, ship it to them and they will send you a brand new one, or so I've heard. Folks brag on both of these companies for tht alone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey Allan & Greg which is best Ford or Chevy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

The one you happen to be driving today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Awww you're no fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

justallan said:


> WOW! Tough question. I'm taking this as if you had one tool to keep and the rest just disappeared.
> I'd say my vertical milling machine. It's the el cheapo HF $700-800 special (now $1200) that I bought when I was trying to go out on my own with aftermarket paintball gun accessories. It paid for itself the first day that I used it for making gripframes. I can mill, drill and bore any wood, plastic and most metals on it and with different attachments that I've bought or made I can sharpen circular saws and planer knives, I can cut threads with it. One slow winter I even made a woodlathe attachment for it, which doubled as a horizontal honing machine.
> BUT, if I'm picking this darned thing as my one and only to start over with, then I'm taking all my jigs, attachments, bits, endmills, taps, collets, vices, round table and the rest of the crap I have for it also, without them it's just a 1/2 ton drill press.
> AND if I can't have that then I'll take my Leatherman. I carry it always and it's worth gold, heck I'd bet that thing could make a loaf of bread if a guy knew how to use it right.



That is great to know about the HF mill. I am working towards a mill and lathe for making drum hardware. From what I've seen almost all the different brands of those machines are made in the same factory in China.

For me it would probably be my router.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Awww you're no fun.


OK, I'll bite, GMC, Like mine! lol. Hey Alan I was just looking at the gerber and leatherman tools, I think I see a leatherman that I really like. I'm gonna have to give it a try. It's the surge model.


----------



## justallan

@Blueglass once you figure out how to keep everything tight on them, they do pretty good. The most important thing is to buy quality accessories and tooling. I feel that is where you'll lose quality and repeatability the most.
Also check beforehand which models you can add CNC capabilities to later on. Then your quality and production can rise tenfold for a few hundred bucks.
@woodtickgreg out of 5 ford truck I own I think I enjoy driving my Chevy Impala the best, but I do like my '68 f-250 highboy and if I don't sell it real quick I may do a total restore on it this winter, we'll see.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I liked my ford f-250 4x4. But the 460 killed me on fuel. But it would drag your house down the street if you needed it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Had a 2004 Chevy hd 2500 4wd gas .. Right at 300000 hard miles on it ... Traded it in on new 2015 Chevy 2500 HD 4wd gas ... Will pull any of my trailers as fast as I want to go .... So guess I'm a Chevy guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm actually FoChevMo man like certain models from all 3.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm actually FoChevMo man like certain models from all 3.



Studabaker

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415

Oops I forgot I also own a Toyota Tacoma king cab 2WD ... Use it for errands .... Gas saver ... Not worth crap for pulling trailers


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Studabaker


Kinda like you, old and obsolete


----------



## Kevin

Wendell you were like Casper this weekend you're the only guy I didn't catch up with. Sent you a text tried to find you.


----------



## woodman6415

I got the text after you left ... Spent this money so I took every demo I could ... Supposed to turn off phone during demo ... Keep going by Curtis boothe but you never came back around ... Sorry I missed you ... Still here dang raffell is taking forever ... Should leave I never win ...,


----------



## Kevin

I went for the blue ticket raffle only not sure if ya have to be present to win that one I assume you do. Good luck man.


----------



## Kevin

P.S. Didn't want to stick around one booth there was too much to see. Had a great time between classes roaming around with the different members seeing everything and got to spend some quality time one-on-one with Jimmy Clewes the man is awesome.

Catch you next year if not before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

He does talk funny but is a true genius in wood working world


----------



## woodman6415

Yes all tickets present to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> He does talk funny ...



Whattya expect he's a right honourable Brit all prim and proper like . . . 

@duncsuss


----------



## woodman6415

He was burning a bowl with torch this morning and some of the guys were having him trying to talk like a Texan ... Pretty dam funny

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Lol wish I coulda heard that. He told me of a place I could pan for gold near Austin never had known that before.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Wendell you were like Casper this weekend you're the only guy I didn't catch up with. Sent you a text tried to find you.



I missed you too Wendell, like Kevin I met everyone else! Sorry man! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just bought a new leatherman surge with the sheath for 77 bucks shipped. I think that was a good price since I saw some over 100 and average was in the 90's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I would love to come down and go to that show sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Whattya expect he's a right honourable Brit all prim and proper like . . .
> 
> @duncsuss



That would be what he learned during the time he spent studying in Manchester. We're right proper in Manchester.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

woodtickgreg said:


> Kinda like you, old and obsolete


And don't forget parachronistic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Sorry I missed you Tony ... Next year we will have to have a designated time and place for meet up ... I prob passed you guys by multi times and just didn't know who you were ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

